# Bunny the "OOPS" baby, born on Easter



## Pigeonlove (May 6, 2008)

Just when I say, "NO MORE BABIES", this cute little thing comes along!! OOOOOPS! But how can you resist that adorable little thing?


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Cute little one. What breed(s) make up him/her?


----------



## Pigeonlove (May 6, 2008)

Well, Grandma is a Capuchine, and Grandpa is a Rock Dove (Park Pigeon). But Mom and Dad are Brother and Sister, different clutches.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well how cute is that little one? Just adorable.


----------



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

He's gorgeous, looks like a pigeon dressed as a bald eagle. LOL


----------



## hardy (Dec 16, 2011)

Very Nice breed


----------

